
2kb JQuery for animated list in circle - kingsidharth
http://playground.mobily.pl/jquery/mobily-blocks/
======
Sidnicious
Semi-related, I don't understand why most JavaScript/HTML/CSS projects only
have demonstrations tucked away on another page (or in the download package,
or missing entirely).

This stuff works on the web, right? A demo is the first thing anyone should
see when visiting your project.

~~~
chime
A very good reason to put demo on a separate page is to simplify the
implementation and make the html/css readable. I love demos where I can view-
source, read the few pertinent lines of CSS/JS and have the library working
within minutes. Putting demos on the main project page means going through
non-essential site-specific code.

E.g. see my <http://chir.ag/projects/drop-search/> project demo on:
<http://chir.ag/projects/drop-search/demo.shtml> vs <http://chir.ag/> \- the
search works throughout my site but it's very easy to see how to implement it
on the simple demo page.

------
Sukotto
There's a demo button in the right sidebar, it's easy to miss and I think it
would be better to have an actual link in the post itself

------
jameskilton
Very nice. Particularly good example of how to hide that ever increasing
number of social sharing links showing up everywhere.

~~~
baddox
Incidentally, does anyone actually use those links?

------
chrisbroadfoot
Source:
[http://playground.mobily.pl/assets/demo/blocks/js/mobilybloc...](http://playground.mobily.pl/assets/demo/blocks/js/mobilyblocks.js)

Why are there variables called 'social' in the source?!

Also ... seems like it could be packed much smaller. The author should run it
through the Closure Compiler. In the least, lots of local variables would be
obfuscated.

~~~
zephjc
The first example with the social network buttons was probably his
inspiration, and the variable name is a hold-over.

Also, with such a small code base as that, a minifier like Closure Compiler is
pointless. I ran it on <http://closure-compiler.appspot.com/home> with
"Advanced" checked:

    
    
        Original Size:	2.13KB (940 bytes gzipped)
        Compiled Size:	1.28KB (660 bytes gzipped)

------
bluedevil2k
Very cool. Reminds me of the "Circle of Friends" animations that the cell
phone companies used to use.

------
pornel
That's 2KB of code that depends on 180KB library just to rotate and fade few
circles.

Nifty effect, but I don't see anything newsworthy about it. Can we stop the
fascination with _every_ thing that moves in a browser? DHTML is over a decade
old now.

~~~
rdoherty
180KB? I only see jQuery (70KB uncompressed, it should be gzipped down to
~20KB) and the 2KB plugin on the demo page.

So that's about 22KB for this effect when most sites already are including
jQuery anyway.

I'm actually impressed by this type of UI. Each button is equidistant from the
center. This makes it a little bit easier to use for users lacking fine motor
control (elderly, disabled, children).

~~~
pornel
Well, jQuery.com says 179KB. Yes, it gets minified and compressed to less.

My point is that there's nothing impressive about it:

• it's not novel. Circular UIs are old. DHTML and rounded corners are old.

• it's not some advanced code. Rotating equidistant circles is basic
trigonometry, not a rocket science.

• it's not even a clever hack. JS1K contest had whole games in half of the
size, without jQuery to help.

------
alanh
I don’t know, it’s giving undue weight to the bottom item. Too distracting to
use in production anywhere.

------
geuis
Where's a working demo?

~~~
Osmose
Button on the right side of the page:
<http://playground.mobily.pl/jquery/mobily-blocks/demo.html>

